# Retired



## FishingCop (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I'm home from my last day of work. I reached 30 years on the job on May 9th and I retired effective today. Hopefully, I'll have many more fishing stories to share as I plan to do a lot more fishing in the future. It is sort of bitter-sweet, but I think I'll get used to it after a short while. I certainly have plenty of honey-do stuff to keep me busy :roll: 

Won't be checking the site as often as in the past as I won't have a computer at my fingertips anymore, but, I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Zum (Jul 18, 2008)

Hope you really enjoy your retirement.Keep yourself busy and catch lots of fish.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats! Please take it easy for awhile and relax! The list of things to do will always be there. 

And we will always be here. :USA1:


----------



## captclay (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats! Enjoy your retirement


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 18, 2008)

Congratz on the retirement!!! Tip in your local libary and jump on one of their computers and let us know how them fishing trips go!!!


----------



## MARINE0341 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement, dont worry about the honey to do stuff for right now, that can wait... Go fishing and get those lines tight 8)


----------



## DocWatson (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on your retirement and thanks for investing your time in working to keep the rest of us safe.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 19, 2008)

congratulations! 
That honey-do list can be taken care of in the cold winter months-go fishing!


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement and tight lines.


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats! =D> Now go fishin!


----------



## Popeye (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement. Now you'll have the time to drive to Waukegan (about 70 miles from you) and maybe we can try for some salmon. Looks like they may be starting to turn on finally.


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 21, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Congrats on the retirement. Now you'll have the time to drive to Waukegan (about 70 miles from you) and maybe we can try for some salmon. Looks like they may be starting to turn on finally.



That's a deal -can we get Nickk to go along? Is there enough room in your tinboat on the big lake with all the high waves??? I owe you both a trip to Shabbana too some day - really over fished and crowded though, I went out there last weekend to test my fix on the leaky live well hose - it was really crowded and fishing was not very good either. I wouldn't mess with it except it is only 10 minutes away from where our boat is kept in my cousin's garage in Hinckley - it is so handy, it's hard not to go there for a coule hours when we have time...


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 22, 2008)

Ditto on the congrats! Save the honey-do's for the rainy days, and sounds like a great time to buy a computer & internet service :wink: 

TS


----------



## Popeye (Jul 22, 2008)

3 in my boat for salmon would be difficult. Also I have only 4 rods for trolling (5 if I bring the broom handle out of retirement). I can get you guys out one at a time but realistically 3 at once would be tough.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for counting me in FC, maybe we could do all fit on for a trip to the Chain for some smaller fish another time?


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Nickk & Flounder - I'm game anytime this fall. I can bring my boat up to the chain someday and we can meet for a day on the water. It easily and comfortably fishes three. As long as Nickk knows the places and times (no skiers, etc.) it would be a fun day. I fished the chain about 35 years ago but only at night/early morning because of the pleasure boaters running you off during the day.... I'm still getting settled in to retired life (playing golf tomorow and other such plans but by the time fall fishing picks up, I'll be ready to go. Flounder, when's the best time to try our luck with the lake trout/salmon/coho/etc???


----------



## Popeye (Jul 22, 2008)

They are starting to pick up now. June is real slow and the season got off to a late start and so the June Swoon is just now fading. Another couple weeks and it should be full swing through October. Nickk, if you are interested I'll take you out sometime as well. As far as the chain, I know a few spots (still learning it).


----------



## Nickk (Jul 22, 2008)

I've only fished the Chain once in a tournament but I think I know a couple spots.

Andy, I'd love to get out there sometime. Let me know when, I've never downrigger fished so you can just order me around like a deck hand. Maybe we can hit up some smallies too, you can try out that baitcaster. Let me know when and what to bring(besides excessive amounts of gas money!  )


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Jul 23, 2008)

congrads i got another 8 years to go unless i hit the powerball


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats FC

hope you enjoy it :wink:


----------

